# Flicker in Panasonic PTAX100U...I want to move on..



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

So I have the dreaded flicker as others are noteing, 470hrs total on bulb and unit, from what I gather a new bulb would fix but I dont want to buy bulb after bulb for this amount of time to enjoy it. That comes to about maybe $0.75 per hour.
Also I would like to get better blacks so maybe DLP is the way to go? I would like a minimum of proven 800 lumen output on economy mode as I am use to that average output based on review tests and my personal preference in picture with ambient light.
If I go DLP and look into a unit that doesnt offer lense shift how big of an issue is that if I ceiling mount in center of room (is it just harder to center without the shift knob/feature)?
I will likely look into used and maybe still 720P because of budget issues, any unit (LCD OR DLP) will do if it offers better blacks, as bright of levels but from what I gather LCD has the issue with bulbs that flicker and not really a fault of unit so am very curious of DLP......thanks all....cheers


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am not sure what mode you are using with the AX200U, but for the best contrast it has two modes. Cinema 1 and Cinema 2. Cinema 2 is the brightest of the two movie modes. When the projector is set to Cinema 2 and economy the AX200U puts out 592 lumens (per Projector Reviews) before it is calibrated. If you want a HT projector that is capable of 800+ calibrated lumens in economy mode then you are looking at spending in excess of $5,000. 

If you want to get rid of the flicker, then run the projector for several hours in normal mode then go back to economy mode.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought I read a review that gave a output of 800 lumens in eco mode during a review, I run in Cinema and tried the higher bulb mode trick with no luck, the bulb only has 470hrs on it and many say its the bulbs so I want to get something different to avoid this in the future. Thanks for the reply


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

superchad said:


> I thought I read a review that gave a output of 800 lumens in eco mode during a review, I run in Cinema and tried the higher bulb mode trick with no luck, the bulb only has 470hrs on it and many say its the bulbs so I want to get something different to avoid this in the future. Thanks for the reply


Here is a review from Projector Reviews. http://www.projectorreviews.com/panasonic/pt-ax200u/performance.php#brightness

Did you run it for several hours? If you did and it still was a problem, I would talk to Panasonic.


----------

